# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  New Crest on S.E.15th Street near Anderson Rd.??

## grandshoemaster

I am hearing rumors that the plot of land being cleared on the north side is for a new Crest grocery store.  Can anyone confirm?

----------


## Pete

> I am hearing rumors that the plot of land being cleared on the north side is for a new Crest grocery store.  Can anyone confirm?


Where exactly?

On the north side of SE 15th and east or west of Anderson?

----------


## grandshoemaster

> Where exactly?
> 
> On the north side of SE 15th and east or west of Anderson?


It would be on the west side of Anderson.  It's not right at the corner but just west of it.

----------


## Pete

That property was bought by a developer out of Kingfisher in February.

However, it seems to be in either Midwest City or Choctaw and thus I can't find any building permits in the OKC system.

----------


## stile99

> I am hearing rumors that the plot of land being cleared on the north side is for a new Crest grocery store.  Can anyone confirm?


Crest hasn't said anything about a 10th location, at least not on their website.

http://www.crestfoodsok.com/community.aspx

Oklahoma's Crest Foods Makes Plans for Ninth Store



Posted by Kristen Cloud

Date: January 24, 2017

Crest Foods says it will open its ninth store late this year or in early 2018 in Edmond, Oklahoma. The chain, operated by third-generation owner Bruce Harroz, who serves as president, plans for the new store to be located on the northwest corner of Sooner and Covell.

----------


## John1744

That seems like a very unusual spot for a Crest unless they're just thinking a population boom is going to occur in that area, if they were wanting to capture the far MWC/Choctaw/Harrah area they'd probably just build on 23rd street somewhere.

----------


## grandshoemaster

> That property was bought by a developer out of Kingfisher in February.
> 
> However, it seems to be in either Midwest City or Choctaw and thus I can't find any building permits in the OKC system.


Thanks for the info!  Very interesting.  Most of the people in the area said that they have heard it was a Crest as well.  So time will tell.

----------


## bombermwc

I dont see how that would make sense with the large one on Douglas being so close. It's right at 4 miles. Which a little more than the distance between the old small Crest on Reno and the large one on Douglas. But Crest isn't really in the market for small stores, so it would be fairly large. And the plot could certainly handle it as it looks to be about the size of the Douglas location. Yes the area is growing, im just not sure it's to that point yet so MWC and support a third Crest.

That plot is technically Choctaw because of the weird way the MWC/Choctaw city lines go up around Anderson.

It's currenetly zoned agricultural and there are two detention ponds on the land too (although im not sure what they're for, but they have been kept up well).

----------


## Roger S

I don't know what it is but it's not going to be a Crest.

----------


## mmonroe

According to Sean Reed, MWC Council Member, he has talked to Crest (Guy #3 in Charge) and they do not plan to build anything outside of what they are currently doing in NOKC.  So it will not be a Crest.

----------


## Trisha

with this thread being two years old now, I'm curious as to what WAS built there?

----------


## bombermwc

Nothing...still trees and dirt. They did the work for the 4 lane intersection with the light (which seemed dumb to me).

----------

